# Mini Frames of Honey



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Who was it that sold the set of moni frames for honey production. Let the bees fill them up and then sell the frames as is. 

Who was producing the mini frames? Cant remember.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Rossmans sell mini hive sets and mini supers and pallets. I'm not sure if there in their catalog but you can call and ask. 

1-800-333-7677 
www.gabees.com 
[email protected]


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I like the frames that Mann Lake sells for their double mating nuc...cute little things..look nice drawn out and filled with honey.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Who was producing the mini frames? Cant remember.

Draper's Super Bee in Auburn Nebraska.


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

Here's a picture of something you can make...

http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj305/js06807/Mini-Frames/IMG_0003-1.jpg



http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224755


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Chef Isaac said:


> Who was it that sold the set of moni frames for honey production. Let the bees fill them up and then sell the frames as is.
> 
> Who was producing the mini frames? Cant remember.


I don't know who sells them. My supplier of mini frame comb honey makes his won from scrap slab wood. It gives him something to do during the winter and he loves saving money. He has more time than money.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Texas Bee, my buddy has put two bars across his supers and builds individual frames w/ top bars so he has three mini frames in a row and nine wide.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Draper's Super Bee, 914 S Street, Auburn, NE 68305 (402)274-3725
Product "DSB Comb Honey Unit" holds 30 mini frames
Part# CH-16 1 complete DSB super includes super, frames, foundation and support pins.
Part# CH26 30 replacement frames


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

*DSB Comb Honey Unit and frames*



Michael Bush said:


> Draper's Super Bee, 914 S Street, Auburn, NE 68305 (402)274-3725
> Product "DSB Comb Honey Unit" holds 30 mini frames
> Part# CH-16 1 complete DSB super includes super, frames, foundation and support pins.
> Part# CH26 30 replacement frames


Does anyone have a picture of these?

Does "Draper Super Bee" have a printed catalog?

Does anyone besides W.T. Kelley sell the furniture for the basswood sections?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Does anyone have a picture of these?

I don't, and there is no picture in the catalog. It looks like a shallow super with two dividers in it and 30 small frames that have standard end bars and short top and botom bars.

>Does "Draper Super Bee" have a printed catalog?

Yes.

>Does anyone besides W.T. Kelley sell the furniture for the basswood sections?

Not that I know of.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Chef Isaac said:


> Who was it that sold the set of moni frames for honey production. Let the bees fill them up and then sell the frames as is.
> 
> Who was producing the mini frames? Cant remember.


Drapers is not selling them anymore, however they have promised to keep making the mini frames to supply those of us who have bought the systems. I have about a dozen of the supers and really like using them.

I have sold some of the frames but find it easier to just cut the comb out of the frame and put it in the standard 4x4 clam shells leaving a starter on all four sides for the bees to draw new comb from. It usually works best to intersperse (checkerboard) thin comb in between the used combs, otherwise you will have very fat combs with very thin ones between.

I will try to update my equipment pictures on my Myspace. I have a full years of pictures I haven't uploaded yet, those included. All you can see in my Fair Setup album are the clamshells on the shelf.


----------

